# <<désactivation wifi imprimante canon pixma IP7250



## arthurle chat (23 Mars 2015)

Bonjour à tous,
Je possède une imprimante "canon pixma IP7250" dont la connexion wifi  d'origine est permanente, je voudrais la désactiver (ondes indésirables). Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

Si tu n'as pas configuré la connexion wi-fi de l'imprimante, il n'y a pas d'émission d'ondes. Sinon il suffit de supprimer cette connexion wi-fi.


----------



## Locke (25 Mars 2015)

Un peu de lecture officielle...


> Les procédures d'installation sans fil Canon PIXMA sont communément appelées « WPS » ou « connexion WPS ».
> 
> WPS signifie « Wi-Fi Protected Set-up » (ou installation protégée par Wi-Fi) et permet la création d'un réseau domestique sans fil protégé entre votre produit Canon et votre routeur sans fil. Dans la plupart des cas, votre routeur sans fil dispose d'un bouton WPS ou d'un symbole en forme d'antenne. Pour de plus amples informations, consultez le guide de l'utilisateur de votre routeur sans fil.
> 
> Appuyez sur le bouton WPS tout en appuyant sur le bouton de connectivité situé sur votre produit Canon PIXMA pour établir une connexion réseau entre les deux appareils. C'est une étape fondamentale pour que l'impression sans fil fonctionne correctement.


...donc, c'est très simple, il suffit d'appuyer sur un bouton.


----------



## arthurle chat (28 Mars 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Un peu de lecture officielle...
> 
> ...donc, c'est très simple, il suffit d'appuyer sur un bouton.


Merci pour l'info mais en appuyant sur ce bouton  qui est signalé par une lampe bleue allumée en permanence, la lampe se met à clignoter mais le wifi est toujours actif, l'appui sur le


----------

